# making a herme with gibberlic acid



## curious.george (Jun 13, 2009)

So I have a nice plant (White Rhino) and I want to turn it herme to make some feminized seeds. I got 1gram of gibberlic acid pounder in the internet. So I guess I am going to wing it and use a random amount and see what happens. If anybody has done this and wants to comment please do. If not I will try to put some updates here.
So far I put a small amount maybe 1/40 of a gram in a few drops of rubbing alcohol and poured that in 1.5 cups of water. I took a plant out of the 12/12 room that had gotten the top half damaged and put it under 24 hours of light. It was about 3 weeks in to budding. After 3 days I sprayed the plant a few times to see if the chemical would kill it or burn the leaves. I got a small burn where the spray pooled so I think it will be ok as far as not killing the plant. I also pored a little in to the soil from my spray bottle. I intend to wait for it to reveg and send out new vegetative shoots and then start spraying it daily. After 1 week of 12/12 I was intending on using a 6/6 schedule with 2 dark time a day or possibly putting the timer on random mode for a day. 

Any suggestions for making my female produce male pollen sacks would be greatly appreciated. I will spread the seeds around, it will be good for the community.


----------



## curious.george (Jun 13, 2009)

The plant is doing good and appears unharmed by the chemical so far, only the first spot I sprayed has a salt like film on it. The plant is turning toward the light nicely. Hopefully someone will have some input?


----------



## curious.george (Jun 15, 2009)

the plant appears to be stretching big time on 20/0, which is a good sign because it is supposed to do that. I decided to spray another plant that I was going to take a bunch of clones from, because the stretching would be convenient for ripping clones, and to verify that the spray I made causes stretching.


----------



## curious.george (Jun 18, 2009)

tips are turning yellow in the center, hopefully I did not use to much.

I switched the light cycle to 8 on 18 off and I am peaking and messing with it a lot so the light cycle is really weird. I threw another plant in there which I am not treating with chemicals to see if I get a herme with just weird light cycles.


----------



## curious.george (Jun 21, 2009)

Now I see trics on the stems?


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 21, 2009)

ohhh boy chemicals. 

Organic is the way bro


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Jun 21, 2009)

You need to treat it with the gibberlic before the plant is blooming. The normal method would be to treat a plant, wait 2 weeks and treat again then put it into flowering. 

**** IMPORTANT**** DO NOT SMOKE ANY PLANTS YOU HAVE TREATED WITH GIBBERLIC ACID..

Light cycle changes or another type of stress can also create a hermie. This can have problems though because if you use stress to create a hermie its children will also have the tendency to turn hermie if they encounter that type of stress. 

The other option would be to use no stress or chemicals at all by just leaving that plant to grow under 12/12 an extra couple a few weeks or so. The plant not being polinated will reconize that it hasnt and it will then grow some ball sacks and attempt to polinate its self. You can then just let nature take its course and the plant should make a few seeds, or better yet save the pollen and use it to breed with other females later on down the road.


----------



## spiked1 (Jun 22, 2009)

[quote

**** IMPORTANT**** DO NOT SMOKE ANY PLANTS YOU HAVE TREATED WITH GIBBERLIC ACID..

[/quote]

I was going to stress this but was beaten to it, so I'll second it.

**** IMPORTANT**** DO NOT SMOKE ANY PLANTS YOU HAVE TREATED WITH GIBBERLIC ACID..


----------



## curious.george (Jun 22, 2009)

BakedinBC said:


> ohhh boy chemicals.
> 
> Organic is the way bro


I agree! The weed I smoke is grown organically. The purpose of this is to produce feminized seeds. I intend to stop growing for 2 years in a year and when I start back up I want to have a big batch of feminized seeds. Which can be grown organically. For me organic is more of a scientific/health thing for me. I care what I put in my body. Organic is not a religious thing for me.




Syriuslydelyrius said:


> You need to treat it with the gibberlic before the plant is blooming. The normal method would be to treat a plant, wait 2 weeks and treat again then put it into flowering.


Thanks! I have not gotten any solid advice before you on this. 

I did put it under 24 hours of light for about 10 days thinking it would re-veg. It looked like it had re-veged since it was only 2 weeks in to 12/12. 
I was concerned that this plant had already expressed its sex actually, but the thing is this plant has big pre-flowers so it expresses sex before flowering. So I thought WTF. i might as well try with it now. I chose this plant because as I was packing my plants in the top of this plant got caught on another pot and the top of the plant was under a pot for a few days and the cola was a goner. I decided this plant was healthy enough for a few male sac's but not a huge amount of bud. 

Anyhow, what is your opinion. Re-veg this plant now for longer, or put a new clone in there? I am about 3 weeks out before I have a new clone ready. 




Syriuslydelyrius said:


> **** IMPORTANT**** DO NOT SMOKE ANY PLANTS YOU HAVE TREATED WITH GIBBERLIC ACID..


oh, yea! I would not do that. But there is some product out there which is meant to make your buds bigger with gibberlic acid in it. So I guess some people do. 



Syriuslydelyrius said:


> Light cycle changes or another type of stress can also create a hermie. This can have problems though because if you use stress to create a hermie its children will also have the tendency to turn hermie if they encounter that type of stress.


Yes I do understand this problem, I like the gibberlic acid solution as it does not lead to genetics that tend to go hermie. But I don't actually know what I am doing.




Syriuslydelyrius said:


> The other option would be to use no stress or chemicals at all by just leaving that plant to grow under 12/12 an extra couple a few weeks or so. The plant not being polinated will reconize that it hasnt and it will then grow some ball sacks and attempt to polinate its self. You can then just let nature take its course and the plant should make a few seeds, or better yet save the pollen and use it to breed with other females later on down the road.


Tried it. Maybe it works for some strains, but not the ones I grow. An extra month in there after all the hairs turn red and no pollen sac. 




spiked1 said:


> I was going to stress this but was beaten to it, so I'll second it.
> 
> **** IMPORTANT**** DO NOT SMOKE ANY PLANTS YOU HAVE TREATED WITH GIBBERLIC ACID..


That is what people say. I don't like to consume chemicals. I did think it was intresting that I saw trics on the stems from this chemical. If this stuff does encourage resin production it is not unlikely that a lot of commercial bud has the stuff on it. I guess they use this stuff on seedless grapes.


----------



## doctorchaos555 (Jun 22, 2009)

giberellic acid is a hormone.... it makes the plant stretch if you treat it and have levels of GA beyond the amount thats naturally produced. so if you flush it correctly you can smoke it. 

personally, i only use GA to germinate seeds. i have a GA inhibitor i'm dying to test out  (paclobutrazol)


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Jun 22, 2009)

doctorchaos555 said:


> giberellic acid is a hormone.... it makes the plant stretch if you treat it and have levels of GA beyond the amount thats naturally produced. so if you flush it correctly you can smoke it.
> 
> personally, i only use GA to germinate seeds. i have a GA inhibitor i'm dying to test out  (paclobutrazol)


Correct that giberellic is a hormone. The amounts of GA3 in plants naturally are *extreemly small* compaired to the amounts nessesary to force a hermie. No matter how long or how well you flush a plant hermied with GA3 your going to be risking your health.


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Jun 22, 2009)

curious.george said:


> I did put it under 24 hours of light for about 10 days thinking it would re-veg. It looked like it had re-veged since it was only 2 weeks in to 12/12.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, what is your opinion. Re-veg this plant now for longer, or put a new clone in there? I am about 3 weeks out before I have a new clone ready.


 
10 to 14 days for any strain I have played with is enough time to put it back into a veg stage. A plant goes through many many changes during bloom and for this to work the plant needs to be treated during vegitation stage then wait that 2 weeks and treat again so that the GA3 can react and do its thing with the other hormones present in the plant during vegitation. Some strains will revert to veg faster than others so you maybe ok here. However just to cover your ass starting that new clone to try again would be a smart move. 

In your situtation you just started bloom then switched back to veg. I suppose what I would do here would be to keep that plant in veg for 2 more weeks treat it again then wait just a couple more days then put it back into bloom. This may just do it and if not your new clone will be nearly ready to go. 

I am by no means an expert with all the aspects of Gibberlic acid (GA3) and how they react with weed although I have used it in the past to hermie plants. Hopefully I was atleast some help though. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## curious.george (Jun 22, 2009)

doctorchaos555 said:


> giberellic acid is a hormone.... it makes the plant stretch if you treat it and have levels of GA beyond the amount thats naturally produced. so if you flush it correctly you can smoke it.
> 
> personally, i only use GA to germinate seeds. i have a GA inhibitor i'm dying to test out  (paclobutrazol)


I am not sure I understand the GA for seeds. I did some reading about this and could not find a common scientific logic. Could you explain what you intend to achieve with the GA on seeds? 




Syriuslydelyrius said:


> 10 to 14 days for any strain I have played with is enough time to put it back into a veg stage. A plant goes through many many changes during bloom and for this to work the plant needs to be treated during vegitation stage then wait that 2 weeks and treat again so that the GA3 can react and do its thing with the other hormones present in the plant during vegitation. Some strains will revert to veg faster than others so you maybe ok here. However just to cover your ass starting that new clone to try again would be a smart move.


Oh yea a new clone will be on its way. I kind of thought I might need a few tries since I have never done this before. 1st try would be nice though.



Syriuslydelyrius said:


> In your situtation you just started bloom then switched back to veg. I suppose what I would do here would be to keep that plant in veg for 2 more weeks treat it again then wait just a couple more days then put it back into bloom. This may just do it and if not your new clone will be nearly ready to go.


Ok, I am switching the lights back to 24/0 for 2 weeks today. 




Syriuslydelyrius said:


> I am by no means an expert with all the aspects of Gibberlic acid (GA3) and how they react with weed although I have used it in the past to hermie plants. Hopefully I was atleast some help though. Good luck and keep us posted.


It is really nice to have someone who is willing to give a helpful bit of advice.


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Jun 23, 2009)

Just figured I would add more to this. 

A foliar feed of 100ppm or higher of GA3 is needed to turn a plant to hermie. The GA3 that I used was a powder and you had to mix it with a few drops of rubbing alchol to make it into a liquid then added the proper amount of water to that for the desired ppm. GA3 is not very water soluble and unless your going to flush your plants with somehow with alcohol, smoking that bud is not something I would do. There are various foliar sprays and seedling treatments with GA3 in them (20 to 30 ppm of GA3) and there are folks that use things such as this and smoke the buds which I suppose is fine, its just not something I like to do I guess just because poisonous chemicals (natural organtic ones included) even in small amounts still scare me. 

You will want to expermint with that amount of ppm in your foliar feed. I have used as much as 400ppm but the lowest ppm while still inducing the hermie is what you should be working for. Also there are reports that hermaphrodites occurring three or more generations down the line using this process. I have had this happen but honestly it didnt seem like a common accurance for me. Its been years now sence I have screwed with this but when I did it didnt seem like a big issue. I did have plants hermie on me for an extra generation but I planted those seeds and those seeds never went hermie on me. I may have been lucky and it could be a strain thing as well so you will have to experiment and if it does happen just let that plant seed out and plant those new seeds for the next generations eventually they wont hermie.

Hopefully this will be helpfull for other folks and thanks for the +rep


----------



## curious.george (Jun 23, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> Just figured I would add more to this.
> 
> A foliar feed of 100ppm or higher of GA3 is needed to turn a plant to hermie. The GA3 that I used was a powder and you had to mix it with a few drops of rubbing alchol to make it into a liquid then added the proper amount of water to that for the desired ppm. GA3 is not very water soluble and unless your going to flush your plants with somehow with alcohol, smoking that bud is not something I would do. There are various foliar sprays and seedling treatments with GA3 in them (20 to 30 ppm of GA3) and there are folks that use things such as this and smoke the buds which I suppose is fine, its just not something I like to do I guess just because poisonous chemicals (natural organtic ones included) even in small amounts still scare me.
> 
> ...


do you use the same EC/PPM meter to determine ppm that you do for your nutes?


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Jun 23, 2009)

curious.george said:


> do you use the same EC/PPM meter to determine ppm that you do for your nutes?


No and I am not sure how well this would work either. I just used a mixing chart that I once had. Just search the web for "ppm calculator" and this should help get that "recipe" correct. 

I suppose that after you follow the recipe from a ppm calculator you could test it with a PPM meter for shits and giggles but not sure its nessesary. Nore am I sure of the accuracy so useing a calculator and measuring your mix would be the way to do things. 

**edited to add**

Now when I said 100ppm or higher this is sort of just a guideline. I have gone as high as 500ppm and as low as 75ppm but I also had some strains not hermie with the lower dose and I also had some plants that were quite adversely effected with a strong dose. Hence the reason to experiment if your attempt totally bombs its only costed you a bit of time and wasted 1 clone so keep at it and dont let minor setbacks stop you.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

So you were unsuccessful with rodelization?

I think you just needed to pay a little more attention to the plant, it probably had buds full of bananas you just did know what exactly to look for.

A non genetic hermi will not grow full on male parts, it will grow male bananas out of the buds, and these can be a challenge to find sometimes but this is what you are looking for if you want female pollen.

Otherwise its hermi pollen.


----------



## curious.george (Jul 4, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> So you were unsuccessful with rodelization?


I was not trying to get male pollen, I was just experimenting and let 1 plant go way to long. So was looking at it lot and I had a bunch of other plants in there that were in the first few weeks of flowering and I got no seeds. 




Syriuslydelyrius said:


> No and I am not sure how well this would work either. I just used a mixing chart that I once had. Just search the web for "ppm calculator" and this should help get that "recipe" correct.
> 
> I suppose that after you follow the recipe from a ppm calculator you could test it with a PPM meter for shits and giggles but not sure its nessesary. Nore am I sure of the accuracy so useing a calculator and measuring your mix would be the way to do things.
> 
> ...


A questin for you, How much stretching did you see after applying the GA?

Update: 
So the main plant died, it just stretched and stretched and lost all of its green. I sprayed it with the GA spray about 20 times, and pored some in the soil. Clearly too much! The stretching was amazing, the plat looked so weird. The top branches got so long they snapped off and the bottom branches got long enough to seem like they were the top branches. The plant could not process nutes as fast as it was growing. I went and sprayed my sunflower outside just for shits and giggles.
I have another plant that I sprayed just 1 time to see what would happen, about 10 days ago. It has stretched a lot too and lost a little of the dark green. I think I will give this plant 1 more spray and put it in the 12/12 room.
Initially I was not even sure is the gibberlic acid I had was real. So I used more than I thought I needed to be sure I saw an effect. Clearly the stretching is noticeable with the concentration I was using.
I had no mixing chart, just a gram of powder, so I just put a sprinkle (about 50mg) in a few drops of alchol and that in 1 cup of water. So it was a bit random. It seems like you could judge the strength of the GA spray from the amout of stretching I see.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2009)

i recently reversed a tahoe og kush with homemade colloidal silver its forming male pods on the treated branch now. i have used ga as well it does cause massive stretching. at low doses 10ppm on plants with many internodes it helps growth on young plants it screws them up. it is used on food crops throughout the us its not nearly as dangerous as people say but treat with caution.


----------



## curious.george (Jul 4, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i recently reversed a tahoe og kush with homemade colloidal silver


I read something about this, it seems like a good way to go.



bicycle racer said:


> its forming male pods on the treated branch now. i have used ga as well it does cause massive stretching. at low doses 10ppm on plants with many internodes it helps growth on young plants it screws them up. it is used on food crops throughout the us its not nearly as dangerous as people say but treat with caution.


Why did you not continue to use GA?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2009)

no reason in particular i still have some the ga mines a pre mixed product. the silver is just easy to make and seems to work and there is no stretching with silver or any toxicity even though the ga is safe if basic precautions are used.


----------



## curious.george (Jul 13, 2009)

quick update:
the new plant is showing big time stretching and has been in the 12/12 room for a few days. I plan to isolate it in a private 12/12 room in about 10 days. The leaves are a little yellowish so hopefully this one wont stretch itself to death like the last one.


----------



## Dameon (Jul 14, 2009)

that stuff is poison. Read up on light stress to induce seed production. i believe it is called roderalization.


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Jul 14, 2009)

Anytime stress is utilized as a means of pollen production the ultimate result is damaged genetics most common results are High hermi populations as well as degraded potency and plant vigor.


----------



## dbo24242 (Jul 14, 2009)

naturally herm it with lighting


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Jul 14, 2009)

dbo24242 said:


> naturally herm it with lighting


Thats not natural the change in light cycles Causes a stress mutation; A hermie. The only way that genetic stability is maintained is to interduce Hormones at certain intervals of the plants life cycles manipulating placement of genetic profile.


----------



## curious.george (Jul 16, 2009)

Realclosetgreenz said:


> Thats not natural the change in light cycles Causes a stress mutation; A hermie. The only way that genetic stability is maintained is to interduce Hormones at certain intervals of the plants life cycles manipulating placement of genetic profile.


which is why am am trying this method!


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Jul 16, 2009)

curious.george said:


> which is why am am trying this method!


Indeed my friend, where did you obtain GA3. I was under the impression one must obtain a DEA release form and a specified lab.


----------



## curious.george (Jul 17, 2009)

Realclosetgreenz said:


> Anytime stress is utilized as a means of pollen production the ultimate result is damaged genetics most common results are High hermi populations as well as degraded potency and plant vigor.


Earlier in this thread I was considering other methods - light stress and/or rodelization(sp?) and after getting comments from others I decided to stick with the GA solution. 



dbo24242 said:


> naturally herm it with lighting


have you done this yourself with good results?




Realclosetgreenz said:


> Indeed my friend, where did you obtain GA3. I was under the impression one must obtain a DEA release form and a specified lab.


I believe it was e-bay. I just googled it on google shopping and I saw a bunch of people selling it. I was a little nervous that someone had sold me sugar and claimed it was 1 gram of GA3. So I was quite pleased when I saw the mad stretching which indicated it was really a hormone of some sort. The 1 gram bottle I bought is enough for 1000's of plants to go herme but I only need a few. So if it does get more controlled I will have enough. I discovered that people use GA to induce Hydrangea plants to flower. They grow the plants up to have 3 or 4 nodes, then the GA makes them stretch and flower so you think you are getting a nice plant for $15 but it's actually a tiny stressed out thing. I was thinking if I could grow a bunch of hydrangea clones and force them to flower maybe I could make some money.


Update On The Plant: 
It is starting to show some flowers. Right now I can not ID any male pollen sacks yet. The thing is there is so much stretching that things look weird. My plants typically shoot out a tiny stem (like 1mm) before it starts producing flowers on that mini stem. Today I have like 20mm little stems with little flower formations on them. So with those weird deformed flowers it will be hard to tell at first. But at this point I am quite hopeful as the plant is alive and well and showing a lot of signs of hormone weirdness.


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow ebay how funny. cool. well I have no experience with GA3, but i wouldn't interduce the hormone until the plant is already flowering. for about a week or so, wait a couple of weeks and do it again. I wouldn't use it during vegitive growth.


----------



## curious.george (Jul 17, 2009)

Realclosetgreenz said:


> Wow ebay how funny. cool. well I have no experience with GA3, but i wouldn't interduce the hormone until the plant is already flowering. for about a week or so, wait a couple of weeks and do it again. I wouldn't use it during vegitive growth.


If you read through this whole thread there is another dude that has done it before. He told me, one dose in veg then wait 2 weeks, another dose and go to 12/2.

Have you done this before? Know a different way?


----------



## madazz (Jul 18, 2009)

doctorchaos555 said:


> giberellic acid is a hormone.... it makes the plant stretch if you treat it and have levels of GA beyond the amount thats naturally produced. so if you flush it correctly you can smoke it.
> 
> personally, i only use GA to germinate seeds. i have a GA inhibitor i'm dying to test out  (paclobutrazol)


 
Bonza Bud has paclobutrazol in it i think from memory. ? its used to stop streching shorten nodes nd create more bud sites. well its suppossed to.

i got GA3 aswell not sure best time and way to use, anyone with experience please message me! Any help would be appreciated.

 madazz


----------



## curious.george (Jul 18, 2009)

madazz said:


> Bonza Bud has paclobutrazol in it i think from memory. ? its used to stop streching shorten nodes nd create more bud sites. well its suppossed to.


It makes sense that that could boost yield, but it would most definably be chem-bud. 



madazz said:


> i got GA3 aswell not sure best time and way to use, anyone with experience please message me! Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> madazz


I was kind of writing this thread as a sort of grow journal about using gibberlic acid to make a herme and then feminized seeds. This is why the first 6 or 7 posts are from me. I have been putting updates and was hoping someone like you could use it as a guide. While I dont really have much experience this experiment is basically my first experience. So when I am done I guess I will have some experience to share with you.


----------



## growaddict (Jul 19, 2009)

My patches are outdoors and within the next two weeks all of my plants will have shown their sex. I bought some GA3 and some Growtonic from Super Grow and i'm planning to use the GA to feminise some seeds, and I'm hoping the Growtonic will increase my yields. Does anyone know what PPM i should use on the tonic and the GA3? And how many times can i spray my plants???


----------



## curious.george (Jul 20, 2009)

growaddict said:


> My patches are outdoors and within the next two weeks all of my plants will have shown their sex. I bought some GA3 and some Growtonic from Super Grow and i'm planning to use the GA to feminise some seeds, and I'm hoping the Growtonic will increase my yields. Does anyone know what PPM i should use on the tonic and the GA3? And how many times can i spray my plants???


The GA3 produces feminized seeds not by spraying the seeds! You do it by spraying a female plant and making it produce male pollen sacks, then using that pollen to make seeds which will be feminized. Spraying GA3 on seeds will NOT feminize them, that would be too easy.


----------



## growaddict (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah i know i cant spray the seeds.. lol  i've just heard several different dosages and i'm wondering what my sure fire bet is. i'm going to spray my best female tonight and i'm probably gonna go with 150 ppm... but i've also heard to use 600ppm any suggestions????


----------



## curious.george (Jul 21, 2009)

growaddict said:


> yeah i know i cant spray the seeds.. lol


sorry to misunderstand you. Whew good thing you are not an idiot after all. I was worried, you know. 



growaddict said:


> i've just heard several different dosages and i'm wondering what my sure fire bet is. i'm going to spray my best female tonight and i'm probably gonna go with 150 ppm... but i've also heard to use 600ppm any suggestions????


Well I have heard the ppm does not matter too much. Something like 75 to 700 is the range. I have read that some more precise dose will turn the plant to 100% male in its expression. At very high levels the plant goes totally herme. I also know that doses that are way too high will kill the plant.

I actually did not have any good way of determining ppm. I got 1 gram of the stuff in a small vial. The vial was made to stick a syringe needle in it like injectable drugs would be in. I did not have the syringe or any precise scale to work with. So with out a good way of measuring the GA I had to wing it. I just did one sprinkle in a cup and a half of water. I just tipped the open vial of GA over a cup and taped it until a little circle of GA came out. My guess is it was 20 to 50mg, or a bit less than 1 tenth of the 1 gram bottle. I dissolved that in a few drops of rubbing alcohol, and put that in a spray bottle with 1.5 cups of water.

The thing I found once I started using the stuff if you control the dose a lot by just how much you spray. My spray bottle does not coved the entire plant in 1 spray. I could hold it sort of far and do it in 2 sprays, or hold it closer and it would take 7 or 8 sprays. So the actual dose the plant gets can vary a lot depending on how you spray it and what kind of spray bottle you have (mine is small). The first plant got about 30 sprays and I killed it. The other plant got 3 sprays, 3 weeks ago and 3 more 1 week ago when it went in to 12/12. I am thinking that you probably need to spray enough to get massive stretching but not so much you kill it. My plant is starting to form buds, I see some female hairs growing out of some badly deformed buds and can not spot any male sacs for sure yet. I am thinking in 1 week I will know for sure.


----------



## curious.george (Jul 21, 2009)

growaddict said:


> My patches are outdoors and within the next two weeks all of my plants will have shown their sex. I bought some GA3 and some Growtonic from Super Grow and i'm planning to use the GA to feminise some seeds, and I'm hoping the Growtonic will increase my yields. Does anyone know what PPM i should use on the tonic and the GA3? And how many times can i spray my plants???


hmm, growtonic is GA inhibitor no? I dont understand why you would use it outdoor, I though the whole idea was to stop stretching so more of the buds would be close to the light, and to be able to veg longer without outgrowing your light. Is there some aspect to the growtonic that I do not understand?


----------



## growaddict (Jul 22, 2009)

i'm an outdoor grower.. I couldnt grow anything using lights.. never tried it and dont wanna start.. too scared of the indoor operations. I'm wanting to increase my yields with Super Grow's Plant Tonic on all of my plants, except the female that i'm wanting to turn herme. I sprayed her last night with 150 ppm probably 7 sqirts.. enough to mist the whole plant pretty good. I've read that i need to do this every day for 5 days...and i've heard that it reallydoesnt matter how many times you use it as long as your plant starts looking like shit then you can stop applying.. Im probably gonna do the 5 day treatment tho, but i wont spray her as much tonight.. just a couple sprays like you did. she's already been flowering for a week... hopefully its not to late to start, i'll make her grow til the end of september regardless thanks for the help and keep tellin me what your learning and i'll do the same


----------



## curious.george (Jul 22, 2009)

growaddict said:


> i'm an outdoor grower.. I couldnt grow anything using lights.. never tried it and dont wanna start.. too scared of the indoor operations. I'm wanting to increase my yields with Super Grow's Plant Tonic on all of my plants, except the female that i'm wanting to turn herme. I sprayed her last night with 150 ppm probably 7 sqirts.. enough to mist the whole plant pretty good. I've read that i need to do this every day for 5 days...and i've heard that it reallydoesnt matter how many times you use it as long as your plant starts looking like shit then you can stop applying.. Im probably gonna do the 5 day treatment tho, but i wont spray her as much tonight.. just a couple sprays like you did. she's already been flowering for a week... hopefully its not to late to start, i'll make her grow til the end of september regardless thanks for the help and keep tellin me what your learning and i'll do the same


You should leave one of your plants as a control plant, so you can tell the effect of the growtonic. Either way please do post an update as to what ends up happening.

On my end, I think I see nut sacks, but I am still not 100% sure.


----------



## growaddict (Jul 23, 2009)

I sprayed the majority of my plants last night with Super Grow's Grow Tonic..Plant tonic, whatever its called. And of all the luck i woke up this morning to rain!!! hope my plants absorbed some of the tonic before the rain flushed it all away. Everything I can find on the tonic from the internet doesnt really tell how many times your allowed to spray the plant, so i'm hoping i can find some info that tells me i can go back next week and spray 'em again.


----------



## growaddict (Jul 23, 2009)

do you know what the latest time in the flowering stage is that I can pollinate a female.??? Tonight i'll be spraying my girl with ga3 for the third night in a roll, so im sure itll be a couple of weeks before i get any sacks of pollen.... and my females are all starting to show their sex... probably found over 20 for sure ladys...


----------



## growaddict (Jul 23, 2009)

one more thing... i've read about people sexing a plant with ga3, germinating seeds with ga3, but i really dont understand about spraying a very young plant. cant find much info on it, but i have found that a lot of people spray their plants around 2 or 3 weeks old. I made several cuttings yesterday and theyre under the light right now... can i spray these plants and help them???? or should i wait until they've developed root growth... GA3 is suppost to grow roots and is mainly for young plants right?? do you know what i should do????


----------



## curious.george (Jul 29, 2009)

By now I was hoping to see clear signs of male pollen sacks. It has plenty of white hairs and the buds look real deformed. I am not sure if I should see some nodes with male sacs and some with female, or will I see male sacks coming out of the buds some time in late flowering? If anybody knows where to look I would appreciate it.


----------



## curious.george (Aug 6, 2009)

I got a little nut sac coming out of one of my buds. At lest it really looks like one. yea!


----------



## curious.george (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is an update and I have a question that hopefully someone can answer. So I can only count 3 male pollen sacks. That is not a lot. 2 are these little yellowish nubs coming out of some female buds. The third looks less like a male sac so maybe it is a female with no hairs, but I think it is a make pollen sac. They are all kind of inside female buds. So my question is about weather or not they will necessarily hang down, the 2 little yellow ones are tucked deep in a bud and I am not sure if they will be supported by the buds such that they will never hang down. The plant has been in the flowering room for about 5 or 6 weeks. The 3rd one seems not to have a little stem behind it so it looks like it could not hang down. 
My question is, will the hermi pollen sacks necessarily hang down as they would on a male plant?

I am trying to decide when to pluck the sacks, since I do not have a lot of them, I do not have a lot of room to make mistakes. I would hate to mess up here and not get any pollen. 

I am thinking that very few pollen sacks is a good sign as it may indicate that my strain does not like to go hermi even with chemical hormones.

I tried to take some photos but with all that stretching the plant would not stay still enough for me to get a good shot of the pollen sacks.


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 27, 2009)

you have to pluck when there about to open then dry and apply to a healthy branch you wont get much pollen so apply with care.


----------



## curious.george (Aug 27, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> you have to pluck when there about to open then dry and apply to a healthy branch you wont get much pollen so apply with care.


yea, but if I wait unit 1 opens that is too late and if I pick to early its too soon. I am hoping to get enough to make at least 10 good seeds from 3 different strains I have, and a 4th inbreed if I have enough. So I don't really need much. But I will apply with care.

One of the sacks is much bigger than the others but it is pointed up not down, it looks like it might open up soon. I just can not decide if I should pluck it now, or wait.


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 29, 2009)

truthfully if this is your first time doing this its trial and error after a while you get an eye for things and know when there within 24 hours of opening.


----------



## curious.george (Aug 30, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> truthfully if this is your first time doing this its trial and error after a while you get an eye for things and know when there within 24 hours of opening.


well I guess that leaves me with waiting until they open, so I can try and get an eye for things.


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 30, 2009)

maybe someone will post some pics i have none. have you grown normal males for breeding if you have the fem pollen pods open no differently. besides that are you trying to do a cross or create s-1's?


----------

